# Earnings



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

Just been looking at the thread on house buying and monthly outgoings and got me wondering what you earn a month. just to see what the earning range is. can remain compleatly annoymus on the poll if you want to say what kind off job you do fair enough. if you find this to intrusive i appologise and mods can deleate if they find it inaproprate lol. 

tom


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I guess if people find it intrusive they don't have to take part. I don't have any objections.


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't think many will want to kiss and tell


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

tom-coupe said:


> Just been looking at the thread on house buying and monthly outgoings and got me wondering what you earn a month.


I take it your poll is per annum rather than per month?


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

NickP said:


> I take it your poll is per annum rather than per month?


If you earn any of those figures per month then you are a rich man lol


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah per annum lol.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Well i've clicked the one that applies to me.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

tom-coupe said:


> Just been looking at the thread on house buying and monthly outgoings and got me wondering what you earn a month. just to see what the earning range is. can remain compleatly annoymus on the poll if you want to say what kind off job you do fair enough. if you find this to intrusive i appologise and mods can deleate if they find it inaproprate lol.
> 
> tom


It's partly to do with what you earn but most importantly it is how you budget, some folk can be on over 50k a year and still be skint, whilst some can be on under 20k and live the life of a 'king'.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Avanti said:


> It's partly to do with what you earn but most importantly it is how you budget, *some folk can be on over 50k a year and still be skint,* whilst some can be on under 20k and live the life of a 'king'.


That'll be me then:thumb:


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

this is on your own not combined income just looking at 4 already on over 50k lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm right on the border of two of them, so clicked the higher one 

Although I get a 'decent' wage, buying a house (which I'm now ready to do) will be a struggle, but I've been disciplined enough to put away the same amount as it will cost me per month, so it won't be a big surprise.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

If I sold my car and either bought a cheap run around or a bike to commute, I could probably just about cover the mortgage myself, but living with my brother has made it more affordable for me.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

tom-coupe said:


> this is on your own not combined income just looking at 4 already on over 50k lol


Look at the amount of really nice cars displayed on this site then 5 over 50k for a single income isn't LOL land is it?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You seem to think £50k is some mega amount of money - I'd say £75k+ is a 'lot' these days. I know plenty of people on £50k ish


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Don't forget the earners getting £37.5k plus will pay 40% tax ouch

I earn between £30-£35k per year depending on how lazy i am feeling but as said i don't want to earn much more other wise Ar$ehole Brown takes more for his pocket money :wall:

I am a heating engineer if your interested 

Dave


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just over £10,000 here. I think. I'm not entirely sure, as that doesn't take into account bonuses. I seem to be earning sweet FA compared to a lot of people.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah i suppose lot off fancy cars so 50k is alot. i earn around the 20k mark and im still an apprentice lol. 

stone mason if anyone is interested in that kind off thing lol


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Mine works out at 12k p.a and I am an apprentice fishmonger at sainsburys. Last year I was a team leader within a helpdesk and I pulled in 21k for doing sod all really (Was made redundant last feb though)


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Lloyd71 said:


> Just over £10,000 here. I think. I'm not entirely sure, as that doesn't take into account bonuses. I seem to be earning sweet FA compared to a lot of people.


wouldn't worry about it mate, if you are happy, theres plenty of folk on 50k who arent happy :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

RussZS said:


> You seem to think £50k is some mega amount of money - I'd say £75k+ is a 'lot' these days. I know plenty of people on £50k ish


In that case i'm not on 'alot' but i agree when you work in and around london 50k is not much these days


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

About £5k but im a student working part time haha!


----------



## kwakzx6r (Aug 6, 2009)

Ticked the 30K box, thats only because I work shifts (2 days, 2 nights) pros and cons to it all really. Basic is 18K the rest is shift allowance uplifts.

The way I look at it is I'm only at work half a year without taking into account holiday.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

About £5k a year on a part time job. Should hopefully be a student again in September.


----------



## one_question (Nov 12, 2008)

banditbarron said:


> *Don't forget the earners getting £37.5k plus will pay 40% tax ouch*
> 
> I earn between £30-£35k per year depending on how lazy i am feeling but as said i don't want to earn much more other wise Ar Brown takes more for his pocket money :wall:
> 
> ...


I believe that it's £43k now for the 40% tax. However, you stop paying National Insurance on pay over that amount so your tax burden rises from 31% to 40% on the earnings above the threshold.

G


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

one_question said:


> I believe that it's £43k now for the 40% tax. However, you stop paying National Insurance on pay over that amount so your tax burden rises from 31% to 40% on the earnings above the threshold.
> 
> G


It's £37.4K of taxable earnings before 40%, which when added to your personal allowance gives approx gross earnings of £43,800 (2009/10) before higher rates kick in.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

I earn just a shade under £23000, which for my age (20), I don't think is too shabby. I work for Customs & Excise, so if anybody wants any contraban you know where I am


----------



## one_question (Nov 12, 2008)

I think that, considering what day it is today, this thread should be locked until tomorrow.

http://www.egovmonitor.com/node/33050

Take care of that data, girls and boys!

G


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

not enough, downside to living in the sticks


----------



## adam151082 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm unemployed at the mo, but my last job (CNC Turner) i was on £340 p/w in my hand, dont know what that works out at


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm an ICT Helpdesk supervisior that earns £25k not alot compared but i also buy and sell cars on the side which can make me anywhere from £300 - £1000 a month but the main thing is i enjoy my job and my life. I have a Mortgage a partner and a beutiful son who's 2 and another one on the way.

At the moment life's great but it's not all about the money


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm on £32K which is fairly decent for what i do although i am specialised so it adds a bit. Working for Start-ups is risky though hence the higher pay.

I also don't get any benefits or a car not even a company pension so that takes a bit off.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

zetec_paul said:


> I'm an ICT Helpdesk supervisior that earns £25k not alot compared but i also buy and sell cars on the side which can make me anywhere from £300 - £1000 a month but the main thing is i enjoy my job and my life. I have a Mortgage a partner and a beutiful son who's 2 and another one on the way.
> 
> *At the moment life's great but it's not all about the money*


I believe that to be true, ever since my first job i have been looking for more and more money. At the time of my first full time job i was on £11k a year and lived well (only 17 though), i am now 29 and although not on mega money £27k i cant seem to quell my hunger for more £££.

I have an interview on Friday for a "term time" only post 75% pro rata (not a teacher) so i will be taking a huge drop in ££ to get the 3 months a year holiday. This is ideal as my partner is a teacher and allows for spending time together.

I bet even if i was earning 50K a year i would still want more - its about quality of life not quantity of money


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

well my last job i was on 30k+ now i work for myself im not getting that sort of money YET,but im 1000 times more happy


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

I was on a basic of £25k plus bonus and over time, this put my annual salary up to about £30k, however I was made redundant in july so my current salary is £0, I do a bit of agency driving which pays awful money, thing is I really enjoy lorry driving (7.5 tonne) and have decided to make it my new career, I now have my ADR class 2 licence for carrying gas and will be taking my class 2 HGV licence in march and shortly after will take my class 1, I probably won't earn any more than I was but I hated my job, when I do get work from the agency I love it, besides my wife is the bigger earner, she's currently on £30k plus bonus and is now hunting for jobs nearer £40k and is getting interviews.


----------



## Kev T (Jan 12, 2010)

The fallacy about high earning is about outgoings, if you earn 75k but outgoings are 74k then you are really in the poorhouse compared to someone on 30k with few or no debts, although it sounds good !


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I've always believed there to be alot of high earners on this site. Infact, I would bet a bit of money that there is a very disproportionate number of users on here compared to most car orientated forums. Just look at the voting poll....


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Kev T said:


> The fallacy about high earning is about outgoings, if you earn 75k but outgoings are 74k then you are really in the poorhouse compared to someone on 30k with few or no debts, although it sounds good !


Correct!  It's more to do with disposable income.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Phisp said:


> Correct!  It's more to do with disposable income.


I soo know where you are coming from! I clicked the 50+ button but my outgoings are absolutely huge having 2 horses and having to pay for a rent for my digs while i'm at work!

Myself and my partner may earn alot but we spend every penny of it so i would class myself as 'poor(ish)'


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

chunkytfg said:


> I soo know where you are coming from! I clicked the 50+ button but my outgoings are absolutely huge having 2 horses and having to pay for a rent for my digs while i'm at work!
> 
> Myself and my partner may earn alot but we spend every penny of it so *i would class myself as 'poor(ish)'*


Thats a really odd way of looking at it


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

zetec_paul said:


> I'm an ICT Helpdesk supervisior that earns £25k not alot compared but i also buy and sell cars on the side which can make me anywhere from £300 - £1000 a month but the main thing is i enjoy my job and my life. I have a Mortgage a partner and a beutiful son who's 2 and another one on the way.
> 
> At the moment life's great but it's not all about the money


Be careful what you say on the net, selling cars from home is not popular with the customs and revenue, or the local council.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

mba said:


> Thats a really odd way of looking at it


well lets put it this way. When i was an apprentice I was on ~10k and every single penny of that went on whatever i wanted bar 1200 quid a year of it in rent. I'm now earning over 5 times that and i have probably a third of the disposable income i had back then.

So yeah i earn more but in terms of cash in pocket i'm much worse off:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Nowhere near as much as I'd like to be but a job's a job at the moment.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Doesn't matter how much you earn, it's how much you spend!!!

I remember moaning to my old boss (who is a muti, mutil millionaire) about how I was short on cash that month because I had a few things to pay for...

He replied that he was as well...and I burst out laughing...but his reply shut me up:

It doesn't matter how much money you have, you always have problems. You are short because you need a new clutch and a garage door, I am short because I have just bought a brand new bentley and my yacht is getting a service...

All said with a smile.... :lol::lol::lol:




He sounds like a d**k, but the next day, I found an envelope with £1000 in my drawer for "all my hard work, and to help out"

:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

RussZS said:


> I'm right on the border of two of them, so clicked the higher one


 How can you be on the border unless your annual salary has some odd pence in it? 

On a related note, how many would have been in a *higher* band this time last year? From some of the various job-related threads on here over the last year or so I get the impression that a lot of people have, like me, had to take a pay cut to keep their job - or at least reduce the risk of losing it


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I got a 1% increase for cost of living, which to be honest I see as a **** take. The amount of work I have done has increased and missed out on holiday to get the work they wanted done on time and last year was our best year. But at the end of the day, I have a job and I did get a slight increase which of course is better than nothing or a pay cut.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

kwakzx6r said:


> Ticked the 30K box, thats only because I work shifts (2 days, 2 nights) pros and cons to it all really. Basic is 18K the rest is shift allowance uplifts.
> 
> The way I look at it is I'm only at work half a year without taking into account holiday.


me to and i only work days and i love it :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Keep reading comments of 'it's not what you earn but how you spend it', so is it only me who earns enough but my wife spends it ????


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

parish said:


> How can you be on the border unless your annual salary has some odd pence in it?
> 
> On a related note, how many would have been in a *higher* band this time last year? From some of the various job-related threads on here over the last year or so I get the impression that a lot of people have, like me, had to take a pay cut to keep their job - or at least reduce the risk of losing it


Because I get 'upto 10%' bonus, which is normally either 7-8%, which puts me right on the border of the two, and it should be 8% this year, so I'll go into the higher of the two.

Didn't get a pay rise last year, I best get one this!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

as someone else mentioned on here ive always thought this forum had alot of high earners on here, its not like the average far forum lol, but ive clicked the box for me, although i wish it was more the money i earn now is very good, only being an 18 year old not having any debts the money i earn is all for me and my car lol, which by the way if anybody has got anywork for a partition erecter and ceiling fixer in the midlands, let me know might be on 0 income in the next 2-3 weeks lol


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

trebor127 said:


> I earn just a shade under £23000, which for my age (20), I don't think is too shabby. I work for Customs & Excise, so if anybody wants any contraban you know where I am


Ok :lol::lol:


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

The "median" UK gross annual earnings in 2008, according to BBC, was £25,123, across all full-time employee jobs. If you earned that then 50% of the working population earned more, 50% less.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I didn't realise the average was so high, I thought it was nearer £20k.

I need to give a couple of my analysts a pay rise!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

At the moment I'm looking for work as I've just left the Royal Navy but I earnt loads when i was younger and it wouldn't be uncommon at the time for me to have a couple of grand sitting on the side as beer money but the thing you find as has been said is the lifestyle you live. 

If your in a 50k+ job yes the moneys nice but a lot of people I know find themselves in the race to keep up with others as it's the competitive nature that got them that money in the first place so when someone comes in with a brand new car for example they feel they have to get one equal to or better than even if they don't realise their doing it.


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

Whatever your income in my experience you tend to 'spend up' to it anyway, so whether you earn £20k or £60k in either case you are unlikely to have much left over each month. A mortgage will usually bleed you dry due to the high cost of housing in this country.


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Renmure said:


> The "median" UK gross annual earnings in 2008, according to BBC, was £25,123, across all full-time employee jobs. If you earned that then 50% of the working population earned more, 50% less.


Well done, Renmure. The 'median' is a better measure of wages than 'mean' as it negates the effect of those that earn millions per year.

And, as Renmure points out, the figure of £25,123 is across all full-time jobs. Therefore, there are many people who work part-time (or not at all!) who don't get anything near this figure.

Now, for those that are suggesting that DW members are generally paid more than the rest of society, let's consider two things:

1- A sample of a few hundred members is hardly representative of the total number of members of DW (20,000+ I think)

2- Have those that voted submitted payslips to confirm their earnings? 

Happy voting, folks. :thumb:


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

^ Median is an 'average' - it's just a different way of calculating it to the Mean (which is what you are referring to )


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

DiscoDriver said:


> ^ Median is an 'average' - it's just a different way of calculating it to the Mean (which is what you are referring to )


Correctamundo! Edited my post. Ta. :thumb:


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

ayrshireteggy said:


> Well done, Renmure. The 'median' is a better measure of wages than 'mean' as it negates the effect of those that earn millions per year.
> 
> And, as Renmure points out, the figure of £25,123 is across all full-time jobs. Therefore, there are many people who work part-time (or not at all!) who don't get anything near this figure.


For completeness...

According to The Office For National Statistics, "mean" gross annual earnings across all employee jobs in 2008 came to £26,020. You may think that's rather a high "average" salary. And if you look just at the figures for full-time employees, that figure actually rises to £31,323.

Another way of measuring it is "median" gross annual earnings. According to the Office for National Statistics, this was the more modest figure of £20,801, across all employee jobs. If you are earning that sum a year, you are "Mr or Mrs [or Ms] Mid-Point" - precisely half the surveyed working population earns less than you and half more. Considering just full-time employees, the median rises to £25,123.

Must confess to being slightly surprised at the figures since I had always assumed that received wisdom was that the average pay was "about £21,000". However I can see how the figures can be skewed, eg in the office where my wife works there are 6 professional IP lawyers all on comfortable 6 figure salaries and 6 secretarial/support staff on circa £20k. Just simplifying a "comfortable" 6 figure salary as £110k you get a mean average salary for the office of £65k.. which isn't particulary meaningful to anyone


----------



## another Phil (Jan 16, 2010)

Interesting post, Renmure


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

zetec_paul said:


> I'm an ICT Helpdesk supervisior that earns £25k not alot compared but i also buy and sell cars on the side which can make me anywhere from £300 - £1000 a month but the main thing is i enjoy my job and my life. I have a Mortgage a partner and a beutiful son who's 2 and another one on the way.
> 
> At the moment life's great but it's not all about the money


you have a good philosophy on life there:thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

DiscoDriver said:


> ^ Median is an 'average' - it's just a different way of calculating it to the Mean (which is what you are referring to )


Sorry mate, but I am an anal Statistician.

The median is not an "average". However, like the mean it is another useful descriptive statistic.

Anal mode off.

Sorry.


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

Adam D said:


> Sorry mate, but I am an anal Statistician.
> 
> The median is not an "average". However, like the mean it is another useful descriptive statistic.
> 
> ...


I respectfully disagree: the average of a set of values is a value which is meant to typify that set of values. One way of expressing the average is to use the arithmetic mean and another is to use the median.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

on about 23k , can make a lot more with OT or working away. 

I get by, infact I think its pretty decent wage for a 19 year old.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

DiscoDriver said:


> I respectfully disagree: the average of a set of values is a value which is meant to typify that set of values. One way of expressing the average is to use the arithmetic mean and another is to use the median.


Just checked Wiki and you are right.

My apologies.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Student  lol


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Self empolyed so not on the payroll like most folk but the last two years I have earned enough that I have to charge VAT.

As most people have said though I still spend a fair bit as you live to your means. Been doing a budget as the wife is packing in work due to us not wanting to put our lad in Nursery 5 days a week.

This has meant that any new car will have to wait until things settle down, sacrifices and all that.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Another way of looking at it is not just cash but hours worked for that as alot of people can do 50+ hours to earn the same as some folk do by working 37.5 hours

My new role starts tomorrow with a 2 hour communte each way


----------



## dogs_basket (Aug 28, 2007)

rinns said:


> Another way of looking at it is not just cash but hours worked for that as alot of people can do 50+ hours to earn the same as some folk do by working 37.5 hours
> 
> My new role starts tomorrow with a 2 hour communte each way


Like me! Moved from retail doing long hours and commute, to a job with 37 hours and 10 minutes away. It pays less but I've no doubt my £\hour is higher. Having the weekends off is worth it's weight in gold to me as well.


----------

